# Ewen Maddock Fish Stockers Challenge 2014



## Bracey (Jun 19, 2010)

EWEN MADDOCK FISH MANAGEMENT INC.

G'day one & all&#8230;..

It's on again, only bigger and better with a massive prize pool to be won thanks to the many generous sponsors in a huge two day event at the Ewen Maddock Dam Camp & Recreation Centre for the 2014 Ewen Maddock Fish Stockers Challenge which will be held on the 15th & 16th of March 2014. This event, by popular demand is a catch and release competition for all keen kayaking anglers who wish to participate in a social environment with like-minded anglers.

An entry fee of $65 will allow you to compete in this commended event with a BBQ/Spit meal provided for all competitors while socialising with fellow competitors and being entertained by a DJ during the evening on Saturday night, all whilst around a huge communal camp fire.

Ewen Maddock Fish Management Inc. encourages all competitors to organise their own accommodation for that Saturday night and or the Friday night prior to the event if they so wish to, via the Ewen Maddock Dam Camp & Recreation Centre's website http://www.ewenmaddockdamcamp.com.au/ where camping, cabin and dormitory style accommodation is available. Information on their website will provide you with contact details and accommodation rates.

Due to the events popularity, an increase of competitors has been re-evaluated to allow 65 kayaking anglers to compete in the event, kicking off with a pre-fish on Saturday morning. The first session will start at 11:00am after a briefing of the event and finishes at 5:30pm. Following a social evening on Saturday night, the Sunday morning session, after another short briefing will start at 6:00am and will finish at 12 noon where a tally of the competitors results will be accumulated from both sessions which will determine the overall winners in each four categories of the event, between catches of Australian Bass, Golden Perch, Saratoga and Silver Perch. There will be collective random prize draws throughout the competition and as usual, a major prize draw for all entrants with the prize being a brand new fishing kayak to be won at the conclusion of the event.

Please contact EMFMI's Treasurer Wayne Eeasie via email at [email protected] to receive your registration pack. It is extremely important to read carefully the Ewen Maddock Fish Stockers Challenge Rules of the Event and SEQ Waters Rules prior to entering the event.

EMFMI's Entry Form and Disclaimer + QAFCA's Indemnity & Release Form along with an entry fee of $65.00 must be signed and completed in full and received 5 days prior to the competition date; a maximum of 65 anglers will be allowed to compete.

Please send Entry Forms and Disclaimers via Australian Post with an accompanied Money Order or Cheque for $65.00 to: Ewen Maddock Fish Management Inc. PO Box 338 Beerwah Q 4519.
The $65.00 Entry Fee can also alternatively be directly deposited into EMFMI's bank account: 
Ewen Maddock Fish Management Inc. 
Commonwealth Bank of Australia - Account No. - 06 4420 10756475 
Please leave a prompted reference upon your deposit stating, "EMFSC- Followed by your name".

For more information on more up to date details of the event when they get posted, "Like and Share" EMFMI's Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ewen-Mad ... 1695611007 and or visit the fish stocking groups website via http://www.ewenmaddock.com.au

Kind regards
Dave Brace
EMFMI Competition Coordinator


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Isn't this, this: viewtopic.php?f=65&t=59246
If not, what is this?


----------



## Bracey (Jun 19, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Isn't this, this: viewtopic.php?f=65&t=59246
> If not, what is this?


Hello Nick,

The link above that you posted is last years competition details.

This topic is for this years competition which will be held on the 15th and 16th of March 2014.

Kind regards

Dave Brace
EMFMI Competition Coodinator


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

did a quick troll around this morning for a couple of bass and picked up a small tilapia on blades near the reeds.
SEQWATER are widening the concrete path to the beach to make beach access easier (one issue raised during the review)
so be prepared to carry the yak down to the water if going down today or tomorrow


----------



## Bracey (Jun 19, 2010)

Well done Dave, wish I could have joined you......work keeps getting in the way!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Still a few spots left,all proceeds go to restocking the dam


----------

